# old bath fans



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Our parts house usually can cross the old number. Have you checked Grainger?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Be advised that NuTone is now selling a complete retrofit bath fan that installs in old work, completely from below. No patching necessary.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Be advised that NuTone is now selling a complete retrofit bath fan that installs in old work, completely from below. No patching necessary.


Not Nutone anymore 

Now Nutone/Broan.. before Nutone was quality and Broan was crap.

They merged and redesigned the QT bath fan line and they are all junk :no:


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

I learned my lesson,several times over,about trying to replace parts on very old bathroom fart-fans.After numerous trips to the supply house,and incorrect or ill-fitting supposed direct replacement parts,I now replace the entire assembly.That old work one mentioned sounds great.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's a Broan fan you're dealing with.

The "647 vent" refers to the Broan part number for the big 7" round wall cap. That must be a hell of an exhaust fan.

The Aerovox motor part number is that s1052505 number, which isn't in any of the Broan cross references I have, and I have a few oldies. I've got a bunch of numbers all around that, but not that one. If I was a betting man, I'd bet that your Broan part number for that motor is going to be 99080166. Aerovox hasn't really made motors sice the early 80's, and they only were into motors for a few years.

All the old motor part numbers that started with "S" were skeleton or shaded pole motors, so you can pretty much go to any motor shop and get one. They'll measure the shaft size and the thickness of the laminations. Rotation does not matter, since you can always take the brearings off and switch it around the other way.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Not Nutone anymore
> 
> Now Nutone/Broan.. before Nutone was quality and Broan was crap.
> 
> They merged and redesigned the QT bath fan line and they are all junk :no:


Yeah, I know. I was in the supply house a couple months ago for a NuTone counter day, and I really had the rep going. I favor NuTone fans, but he really didn't know how to handle my (very legitimate) complaints. Nothing like installing a new QT fan that is louder than the old fan that it replaced. I was jagging him, when I told him that I completely switched to Panasonic (which wasn't true). I was trying for a NuTone T-shirt. 

FWIW, my normal fan/light, when I choose, is the 8664RP. I like that one because it has a glass shade that does not yellow or burn.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I will, on occaision, take the motor and bracket to a HD or Lowes, open a box or two and see if I can make it happen.

Last week I got by with a vacuum and some WD40. I hate replacing ex fan housings if I can't cut drywall. Even then most insulation here is blown in and I often end up standing right below the hole because the bathroom is too small to position a ladder properly. Add the ducting issues and you have a mess.

I haven't seen a decent retrofit unit.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Yeah, I know. I was in the supply house a couple months ago for a NuTone counter day, and I really had the rep going. I favor NuTone fans, but he really didn't know how to handle my (very legitimate) complaints. Nothing like installing a new QT fan that is louder than the old fan that it replaced. I was jagging him, when I told him that I completely switched to Panasonic (which wasn't true). I was trying for a NuTone T-shirt.
> 
> FWIW, my normal fan/light, when I choose, is the 8664RP. I like that one because it has a glass shade that does not yellow or burn.


The QT-80 and 110 were great fans that were easy to install.

They had (3) 1/4" screws holding the motor in and you could easily take the motor out, plug it into an outlet, and check for noise and vibration.

The new models have stupid clips and a wing nut holding the motor in and you got to be careful not slicing your hand open taking out the motor.

I am going to send them an e-mail about this new design and switching over to Panasonic :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Panasonic makes a damn nice bath fan, but I don't have any place to buy them.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

try this:
http://www.nutone.com/product-detail.asp?ProductID=11225


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Panasonic makes a damn nice bath fan, but I don't have any place to buy them.


 

For new wrok, I have quit installing anything other than panasonic. 

I put 5 of the nutone 744 NT and some were LOUD,and some were quiet. I couldn't believe it, all bought at the same time


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> Panasonic makes a damn nice bath fan, but I don't have any place to buy them.


 

The only one I can get has a flourescent bulb and none of my customers have wanted it. It is real quiet. I put a Broan 1.0 sone in my dads house last year. Its very quiet and have had no problems with it. To me if you really want a quiet quality fan the only way to go is a FanTech. I use fantech about 75% of the time.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> The only one I can get has a flourescent bulb and none of my customers have wanted it. It is real quiet. I put a Broan 1.0 scone in my dads house last year. Its very quiet and have had no problems with it. To me if you really want a quiet quality fan the only way to go is a FanTech.


 

The first time I wired a panasonic, I flipped the switch and thought something was wrong. I was so used to a loud fan, than when I flipped the switch and didn't hear it, I wasn't sure if it was running! It's that quiet.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. I had looked at the new replacement kit, but part numbers do not match up. Guess I'll get Dad to pull the motor and send me dimensions. Was trying to keep him out of it, but it is what it is.

Seems like a few of you have replaced units from below without cutting sheetrock? I can imagine getting the old one out, how are you able to get a replacement in place and holding? Never tried and having a hard time imagining that.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

It has to be right next to a joist, screw through the side of the can into the joist. Just space your screws so that they don't hit the fan blade, and they are far enough apart to support the fixture without bending the sheet-metal.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnR said:


> It has to be right next to a joist, screw through the side of the can into the joist. Just space your screws so that they don't hit the fan blade, and they are far enough apart to support the fixture without bending the sheet-metal.


Now that you say that, I feel stupid for not thinking of it. Guess if I was there with parts and "what do I do now" I would have thought of it.

Thanks, another good option now!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just bite the bullet and put the new fan in. You'll have to do some crawling in the attic but you are a electrician..


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I switched to panasonic a while ago. Pretty much after I had to rip out two newly installed nu-craps due to noise issues.


----------

